# CAD with previous CABG



## soprano

Hi,

How would this be coded in ICD-10CM?

In ICD-9 if pt has CAD w/out previous CABG, it codes to 414.01 (native artery)
If pt has CAD and is s/p CABG, this codes to 414.00 (unspecified vessel) and V45.81.

In ICD-10, there is no code for unspecified CAD. There is only CAD of native artery or CAD of bypass graft. So does that mean that unless MD specifies CAD is of bypass graft, it is assumed to be of native coronary artery? I25.10 and Z95.1?


----------



## lorrpb

Yes, per ICD-10-CM Index: Disease>artery>coronary codes to I25.10.


----------



## jennifer.fagerberg

*CAD with CABG*

It would be I25.810 Atherosclerosis of coronary artery bypass graft without angina pectoris.


----------



## dmanriquez

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-284603-8160/What-to-expect-when-coding-CAD-MI-with-ICD10CM.html

Great article on what was default in ICD-9 and what is default in ICD-10.  It states if the documentation is unclear where the CAD is (in bypass graft or native artery) you will use I25.10 with Z95.1


----------

